# birds wanted for dog training



## birdy (Jan 29, 2006)

This is my first time on this board. I am an avid bird hunter. I have a new Pudelpointer pup that shows alot of promise. I am looking for live birds to purchase...quail, chukars, pigeons. Does anyone know where to find some? I have 2 other dogs ( ages 9 and 8) so it has been awhile since I needed birds for training. I live in central ND.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

b, there is supposed to be a trapper coming into VC. If he gets pigeons I'll pm you.


----------



## del griffith (Dec 3, 2005)

Dick, could you let me know as well?


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey Birdy! A PP eh? Nice!! Gotta love them bearded dogs 8)

Where did you get your pup from? Are you involved in NAVHDA?

Here is a good source for some birds. They're not cheap, but what is now days!!

Dakota Game Birds 
Wayne Emil 
11400 89 Avenue 
Bismarck, ND 
South of U of Mary 
All Your Quail, Pheasant, Chukar Partridge, Ducks and Other Game Birds Supply 
701-258-3430

Good luck!


----------

